# 7/26 Offshore



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

We started off the day leaving around 5 AM. Headed due south about 45 miles and began trolling. Lots of flyers around and saw quite a few mahi. Ended up with a nice wahoo. Stopped to do a few deep drops on the way in ended up with some snowy grouper, tiles, and a few other deep water fish. It was fairly rough on the way out and then again back close to shore. All in all a great day on the water.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice day!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Cool looking wahoo. Thanks for the report


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice pic!!!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post and pic. What kind of lure did it hit?


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

It hit a pink and white illander.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Awesome report, nothing like we had on Saturday!


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the post! You mentioned quite a few Mahi- where were you seeing those? weedlines? schools with birds hitting them? Just curious- maybe those are what we saw on the two pods we took a few shots at.

David


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

Most of the mahi had birds busting on them. We saw no formed weed lines, just various scattered grass here and there.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice Hoo 
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice Hoo - did you catch him @ 45 miles or did you continue traveling southward? And how was the water (clear/blue, or still green)? 
Been waiting for some northward push on that blue stuff...
Thanks, great report!


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

We were around 45 or so. The water was green for sure.


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Good looking hoo!

Team Wahoo
(Weekend Anglers Hooked on Offshore Optimism)


----------

